# never introduced myself sorry guys



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

im adam im 20 i was going to college to play football but decided not too im lookin to be a fireman ive been into reptile since a kid remeber being surpised by a leapoard gecko by my mom and everything went downhill from there lol untill drug and graffitti got into my way and then i went down to the wrong path for a while but straighted up and many felonlys and much court fines later i fine myself here on tegutalk waiting for my b&w tegus from varnyard. been through alot but not one regret in my life i did what i didmy pets 2 beauitful bearded dragon crazy as dog who i feel in love with also im from texas small town called kingsville.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 27, 2011)

_ It happens,.. welcome again._


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 27, 2011)

Glad you're getting everything straightened out! There are too many people our age who are ruining their lives. One of my friends from high school was recently arrested for possession of heroin and intent to sell within x-amount of ft of a school... Shes only 20 but facing even after jail time shes going to have a hell of a time trying to find a decent job.
I don't think mistakes are bad if you can learn from 'em! God knows I've made my share lol.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks you i never introduced my self felt kinda bad just kinda jumped in lol


----------



## got10 (Jun 27, 2011)

never too late


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 27, 2011)

"allow myself to introduce... myself"  hope you have a good luck and love! with your new Tegus to come!


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

omg you have no clue how hard it is gettin a job untill you acctually try and get one when you got it on your record its soo silly but yea i try and talk to kids who i now who are messing up aint nothing is worth your freedom and and sucks cus of them always say na i wont get caught not me lol thats what i said lol the next morning woke up in jail lol they wont learn till there in jail or its too late


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been wondering who this Adam guy is... glad to meet ya! lol

I started keeping fish and herps as a kid and also lost interest when drugs, girls and general nonsense dominated my spare time... It was rough and i wear a few scars from those days, but life has been turned around for a good long time. 

My interest in herps and fish came back and being a mature and responsible adult fish & herp keeper has allowed me many awesome opportunities. I'm darn glad I traded "terminally hip and fatally cool" for my current life!

Welcome to Tegu Talk and welcome to the rest of yoru life!


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks toby glad too meet you too lol yea herps are the way to go lol not drug and being mature does help alot stages of life i guess lol thank you very much from tegutalk


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome! Reptiles are a much better addiction, its how I stay out of trouble 
Job searching suck with nothing on your record I can just imagine how much worse it is  sorry


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

i must agree its a way better addiction yea its how i stay out of trouble and waste all my money soo no money to do other things lol yea nearing impossible well impossible i still i dont got a job haha


----------

